# Being hit on



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

I'm curious --- if you're a woman, how often do you get hit on? And if you're hit on, how often is it 

a) of the throwaway type: i.e. strangers asking you something crude, whistling from construction workers, shouting from random people across the street, etc. These have to have a nonexistent success rate and are probably done more to get a reaction than from any realistic hope of a date,

b) from someone who, even if you're not interested in him, at least seems like a decent enough human being.

This isn't really an SA question, though I realize that may come up here; I'm just wondering what it's like for the other side.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

never :stu I occasionally get honked at while I'm out jogging, but they probably do it simply to annoy me.


----------



## Ross (Apr 10, 2004)

Euisgirl, I bet your SA makes you look unaproachable and that's why you never get hit on, because there's definatley nothing wrong with how you look.

This has made me think that maybe that's the reason I've never been hit on too, I had always thought that I must have zero appeal to women.


----------



## allalone9863 (May 25, 2006)

Um I don't think I do?


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I get hit on occasionally, but it's always by someone that's far too old or creepy. 

Last week, this guy came up to me outside of the dollar store and almost immediately asked me for my number. I have a boyfriend and didn't want this guy having my phone number, but I can't say no and gave it to him anyway. Good thing, since he tested it right there. He told me to call if I ever need any "assistance" and he called a few times in the next two days.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

archaic said:


> I get hit on occasionally, but it's always by someone that's far too old or creepy.
> 
> Last week, this guy came up to me outside of the dollar store and almost immediately asked me for my number. I have a boyfriend and didn't want this guy having my phone number, but I can't say no and gave it to him anyway. Good thing, since he tested it right there. He told me to call if I ever need any "assistance" and he called a few times in the next two days.


 :wtf 
you gave a complete stranger your phone number?


----------



## sparkations (Nov 26, 2003)

Never either. Most people get hit on at bars and clubs, and that's about it.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

GermanHermit said:


> I didn't even feel flattered because the hit on was so dubious. And I strongly assume they were asylum seekers looking for an easy solution to get perminent residence status. It was so out of the blue and so obvious.


That''s interesting. In America, of course, we have immigrants who sometimes marry citizens for the benefits, but it's not common enough that if a guy with an accent approached a girl here she would wonder if he was after her citizenship papers. Or if she did wonder, it'd be far from obvious. I've heard the competition is very fierce in Europe to get permanent residency.



> Now I have a co-worker who kind of flirts with me from time to time and at the beginning I thought he might be hitting on me but it is simply the way this person is to many people.


When I first started working it was a surprise to me how widespread platonic flirting was. I'd just assumed that was something you only did with a person you wanted to get with, but with a lot of people it's as normal as coffee. I suspect the reason is the same: it pumps the adrenaline, keeps the mind crackling.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I've never been hit on.



Equisgurl said:


> never :stu I occasionally get honked at while I'm out jogging, but they probably do it simply to annoy me.


That happensto me a lot when I go to BlockBuster. Someone honks at me when they turn down the side road off the main road. :stu I highly doubt it has anything to do with "being hit on;" they're probably trying to startle me.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

^I got honked at too, actually i think in the past i have too..i don't exactly know what it means, but my cousin and my sister and me have gone mini golfing in the past on a 'plateau' right next to a busy road and lots of people were honking their horns, creepy... I don't have many vivid memories of people taking interest in me in a dating way.


----------



## Chopkinsca (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't know what's worse, not being hit on, or being hit on and knowing inside you can't persue anything beyond that.


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

No one has ever had any real interest in me but I did have a girl once fake interest in me. I was sitting alone during lunch and she and her friend got the brilliant idea that it would be fun to tease me. They came over and sat next to me and, well, I will spare you the details but I eventually got up and walked away. Of course they both broke out in laughter as soon as I did. Oh I hate people.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

weatherman said:


> No one has ever had any real interest in me but I did have a girl once fake interest in me. I was sitting alone during lunch and she and her friend got the brilliant idea that it would be fun to tease me. They came over and sat next to me and, well, I will spare you the details but I eventually got up and walked away. Of course they both broke out in laughter as soon as I did. Oh I hate people.


That happened to me in high school, too.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Argo said:


> I'm curious --- if you're a woman, how often do you get hit on? And if you're hit on, how often is it
> 
> a) of the throwaway type: i.e. strangers asking you something crude, whistling from construction workers, shouting from random people across the street, etc. These have to have a nonexistent success rate and are probably done more to get a reaction than from any realistic hope of a date,
> 
> ...


I am going to turn flip this question around or maybe we can have mixed answers on this topic... :b

If you were a man, how often and where do you get hit on by a woman?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I've had really...weird guys begin talking to me randomly, and I've pretty much ended conversation as fast as possible. 
I've had the honking thing happen too but doens't happen very often.


----------



## Catarina (May 3, 2006)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> weatherman said:
> 
> 
> > No one has ever had any real interest in me but I did have a girl once fake interest in me. I was sitting alone during lunch and she and her friend got the brilliant idea that it would be fun to tease me. They came over and sat next to me and, well, I will spare you the details but I eventually got up and walked away. Of course they both broke out in laughter as soon as I did. Oh I hate people.
> ...


That's terrible. ughhh.

I've never been hit on. Rare occasions I've gotten whistles or guys sitting next to me trying to make convo but that's about it. Oh, actually there was one time. At a party for work, this guy got really drunk and started hitting on me like crazy. I always thought I'd find it flattering, maybe I did a little bit, but mostly just embarassed and creeped out. Plus he wasn't my type :'[


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The honking is to startle - I got it twice from the same car tonight while I ran my five miles. Some foolish out-of-control teen on a Friday night proving his adolescent "manhood" by shouting out a window as he drives by in a car full of impressionable "popular" kids.

It doesn't compare to having a water bottle thrown at me or tha question "Can't you run any faster, [email protected]$$?" I was 6'2", lean, and 190lbs (prior to Paxil fat!), and they called ME [email protected]$$?! :roll


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I get men who wave at me - it is always a curious experience. I had a man who asked to have sex with me as i sat in the park eating (my whole body turned red). I get the occasional whistle and holler. I havn't been hit on for 'real' in a while - i am too unapproachable and aloof. I am very off putting - if i was a man i wouldn't come anywhere near me.


----------



## jms42 (May 15, 2006)

I don't know, some girls once said i had pretty eyes...I don't think that counts but it made me feel good heh


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

GermanHermit said:


> archaic said:
> 
> 
> > (...)I have a boyfriend and didn't want this guy having my phone number, but I can't say no and gave it to him anyway. Good thing, since he tested it right there. He told me to call if I ever need any "assistance" and he called a few times in the next two days.
> ...


I know it was, but I'd been so flustered and didn't know what to do. It was definitely stupid. And no, I'm more careful about my address. If he asked, I would have either said I wasn't comfortable with telling him or lied.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

I get the stares, or guys look at me when I am walking past them. I have had guys come up to me, but its the ones I am not attracted too. It usually be the old men or young guys. I know I look like I am 15 or 16 years old. But the guys I am attracted too, do not hit on me for some reason. I have never went up to a guy and hit on him. The feeling of getting rejected by him and I cant do it.


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

If you knew me you'd know that no one has, or most likely will, hit on me. Of course, I don't hit on girls either-I have no business wasting their time.


----------



## headrush (Jun 21, 2006)

I never have aaaaaaaaaaany clue what to do. I just freeze up, not necessarily being "hit on" but if an even moderately attractive guy strikes up a conversation with me? I know I must blush 15 shades of red and start stammering. It's so frustrating because I see how my sister or my friends or even my mom (who is a very pretty lady, for her age) are completely comfortable with talking to men and I'm the lone douchebag.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

When guys are driving by in a car honking at a girl, I noticed that most times they are loud and some might be under the influence(drugs, alcohol), and you get some people that go as far as mooning people(i have actually had 2 girls moon me while driving, it almost caused me to crash because of the distraction. 

Where I live it's a small community and alot of crazy people are out and about with nothing to do so that might add to their excitement :stu


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

It doesn't happen very often. When it does happen I never know how to react. One time at work someone held the door for me and when I said thanks he replied "you're welcome, beautiful". I just smiled to show it was appreciated and walked on 'cause I didn't know what the hell to say.

Another time while waiting at a stop light in my car I heard a voice yelling at someone. I looked around but didn't see where it was coming from until I turned to my other side and saw some guy screaming at the top of his lungs and motioning for me to open my window. Wtf? That pretty much freaked me out and I sped away as soon as the light changed to green. :um

Compared to many lookers out there I am nothing special. Sometimes I think I'm hideous so I really don't know why I get these reactions on occasion. It doesn't happen often and NEVER when I'm with somoene else (unless it's some dude yelling from the car next to me). And it's even less often by someone I am drawn too. The few instances where I found the guy attractive I would panic and find some sort of escape. Like today while I was browsing through the magazine rack in a store some guy walked by _twice_ before entering the magazine ile and picking one up. He stood right next to me (to the point where his arm would brush mine when I fliped a page in the magazine) and the close proximity was making me uncomfortable. I put the magazine back on the rack and noticed he was smiling at me which just made me even more embarassed as I walked away.

I wish I knew what to do in those situations instead of being overwhelmed with doubt and insecurity.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shyguydan said:


> When guys are driving by in a car honking at a girl, I noticed that most times they are loud and some might be under the influence(drugs, alcohol), and you get some people that go as far as mooning people(i have actually had 2 girls moon me while driving, it almost caused me to crash because of the distraction.
> 
> Where I live it's a small community and alot of crazy people are out and about with nothing to do so that might add to their excitement :stu


:eek - that's more action than what I got! :lol


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

On the rare occassion I get hit on, its by a guy that knows he's too damn old, or rather, I'm too damn young for him. I'm talking 25+ years older. And I look younger than I actually am so I find it just sickening. When I used to take the city bus I'd get obscenities yelled at me sometimes by people in passing cars, blowing kisses, waving, etc (god I hate public transportation).

I dunno, if I'm lucky enough to get hit on by someone that is a more suitable age range and doesn't totally seem like a creep I'm automatically suspicious... "why?" Part of it is due to the self-esteem thing, "of all the pretty girls why go after the average/unattractive one?" and then I start suspecting their just looking for a quick fix or bragging rights. Takes me some time to trust them and find out if their serious or not.


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

ianthe said:


> I've been hit on a few times. While waiting for a ride, or standing in a line. The guys weren't crude or anything like that. But the fact that they would just start randomly talking to me is creepy enough. Only an extrovert does things like that, and extroverts scare the hell outta me. I want a nice quiet boy, so the fact that a guy is hitting on me instantly disqualifies him.


but a nice quiet boy will never hit on you, so.....


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

It happens to me pretty often...disgusting street crude guys. Maybe a guy at school will comment "oh shes adorable" For which case I would say great observation skills. :lol


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

I never got hit on very much when I was under 30. Short hair, the ability to use more than one syllable words in a sentence...that kills any interest right there. Sure, I had the standard abusive boyfriends, and two guys who weren't abusive, but definitely weren't interested in me (it was just a casual thing, you understand). I got honked at...and one guy did stop his truck and try to start talking to me...I got out of that situation VERY quickly. 

There was the weird nut who gave me his phone number and told me I had a nice "onion". It took me a few years to realize what he was really trying to say is that I had a nice rear. Oh, yeah, real original, that piece of crap. 

Since I'm over 30 now, it's pretty much guaranteed I won't get any come-ons. And to be honest, that's a relief. When I was younger, I WANTED that attention so badly. But now, I'm grateful that age generally makes a woman less attractive to men. It takes a lot of that awful internal pressure and worry about looks away from me.


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

I've been hit on by girls  SOOOOOOOO weird, usually most scare me away, not because of SA but they come off too strong that scares away every guy I think. I usually get creeped out unless I kinda liek the girl, but I gotta be totally into her to actually respond nicely :lol of course this all happened since I started my whole acting confident thing, I couldnt pick up a fly before that.

EDIT: ianthe, do you have email? Im nice and quiet, I think  no excuse now, you got hit on by a nice quiet guy :lol now, email? :lol


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

sparkations said:


> Never either. Most people get hit on at bars and clubs, and that's about it.


Well the only other places where it seems appropriate is at school or at a party. Any realm outside of this and more than likely a woman will find it inappropriate unless she's dieing for a date or the guy is extremely good looking.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Madmonkeypoo said:


> On the rare occassion I get hit on, its by a guy that knows he's too damn old, or rather, I'm too damn young for him. I'm talking 25+ years older. And I look younger than I actually am so I find it just sickening. When I used to take the city bus I'd get obscenities yelled at me sometimes by people in passing cars, blowing kisses, waving, etc (god I hate public transportation).
> 
> I dunno, if I'm lucky enough to get hit on by someone that is a more suitable age range and doesn't totally seem like a creep I'm automatically suspicious... "why?" Part of it is due to the self-esteem thing, "of all the pretty girls why go after the average/unattractive one?" and then I start suspecting their just looking for a quick fix or bragging rights. Takes me some time to trust them and find out if their serious or not.


I wish the roles were reversed. The explicit statements and actions make it obvious that a guy likes you.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

dez said:


> It doesn't happen very often. When it does happen I never know how to react. One time at work someone held the door for me and when I said thanks he replied "you're welcome, beautiful". I just smiled to show it was appreciated and walked on 'cause I didn't know what the hell to say.


I didn't know that things like that counted as being "hit on;" I'm not well versed on things of this sort. A few months ago, I was in the video store checking out a movie. I leaned past a guy to grab a movie and he looked at me and said something. I thought he said, "How are you?" so I replied, "I'm alright." It finally sank in that he said, "You're cute."

Heh.. "I'm alright." 
I'm such an ***.


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

Hmm I've been hit on before, and it was extremely uncomfortable. I had just come out of a skating rink with my cousins as well as everyone else because the thing was closing, so this guy comes over to me and puts his arm around me :afr not aroud the waist but the shoulder/neck area. He starts asking me all these questions and stuff and he trys to make conversation but I just kind of stare off in the opposite direction of him and reply with one word answers, all the while my cousins are just watching this they were no help. Anyways his ride comes and he finally leaves me alone, he asks me for my number but I tell him I can't give it out to strangers or something stupid like that. It was so weird. Other than that I have guys stare at me in the stores and stuff but I don't find my self that attractive. I don't even like guys though that much, I prefer girls :lol


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> dez said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't happen very often. When it does happen I never know how to react. One time at work someone held the door for me and when I said thanks he replied "you're welcome, beautiful". I just smiled to show it was appreciated and walked on 'cause I didn't know what the hell to say.
> ...


 :lol He probably thought nothing of it.

yeah, I'm no expert at all when it comes to these things. but by the flirty way he was looking at me I assumed that would count as being hit on. :stu


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

hmm..it's so weird, I normally don't get hit on but when I'm w/friends you would think I have to beat them off w/a stick regularly...ok, that's an exaggeration but I get some attention. My friend thinks it's because I'm much more relaxed then and my "antennas" are up and I'm ready to receive..lol 

Most of the time it's not obnoxious or anything so it's appreciated =)


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

shyguydan said:


> Argo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious --- if you're a woman, how often do you get hit on? And if you're hit on, how often is it
> ...


Do women actually hit on men? If they do I have no idea what the signs of it are. I thought they tend to react to a guy who shows interest in them.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I wish a woman would hit on me. I can't even imagine what it must feel like to be found desireable or attractive to the opposite sex since no woman has ever shown any interest in me whatsoever. I would probably be too nervous and shakey to react in a positive way if by some miracle it were to happen, but still...just for once I would like to see what it feels like. I wish society's rules were different, that it were more acceptable for women to approach guys because I'm far too shy to approach and talk to girls.


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

i am very rarely hit on because i don't make eye contact. i have noticed though that at times when i make a conscious effort to make eye contact in public and project confident body language (which is rare because it requires a lot of effort by me), it happens more often. i have also gotten the occasional construction worker comments. and car honking a couple times when i was wearing a sort of short skirt. this kind of attention i don't like. but i find it flattering though extremely anxious and nerve wracking, when normal guys do hit on me (again, this is rare). my response is usually to get flustered, blush and run away (well, not literally run).


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

I get letter "A" 100% of the time. When I started working at Arbys this guy wouldn't leave me alone and asked me what I was doing that night, if I needed a ride home, if I had a boyfriendetc. He got way too close and kicked my butt. People there were all creeps so I quit. Then once when I was buying a present for my brother at a car hobby store these two old middle eastern guys were asking me all these questions and talking to each other in their native language and when we got out my friend was like, 'you know they were hitting on you right?' 

I've gotten honked at too but it's just jerks from my school who want to scare me while I'm walking home.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_I've been hit on, mostly when I used to go to the bar alot. It's annoying.

I've gotten hit on by a woman before, that's even creepier...probably cos she was grabbing my boobs, trying to kiss me and wanted to take me home._ :um


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

clenched_fist said:


> _I've been hit on, mostly when I used to go to the bar alot. It's annoying.
> 
> I've gotten hit on by a woman before, that's even creepier...probably cos she was grabbing my boobs, trying to kiss me and wanted to take me home._ :um


A girl once said that she wanted to "f***" me. :um I don't know if she was just trying to make me uncomfortable or what.. She goes to my college, so she stares and smiles at me a lot. I also see her point at me when she's with other people. It's a strange experience. I always have to be on the look out when I'm at school; I try to avoid her.


----------



## ate16am (Dec 23, 2005)

I used to get hit on a lot before I was married, but I would get so embarrassed at being the center of someone's attention that I would ignore them or brush off any compliments. Once I was working at a video store, and I had just started dating someone, and some customer asked me straight out if I wanted to go get a drink with him. He was creepy, so I wasn't even flattered. I told him I had a boyfriend and he said, "He can come too." I was like, "I don't think so" and he said that was too bad because I was a "treat." Ew.

Regarding being honked at....why do men think this is flattering to women?? Are there any women out there who actually like being honked at?


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

I hate being honked :um


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

> Regarding being honked at....why do men think this is flattering to women?? Are there any women out there who actually like being honked at?


Actually now that you've mentioned it, it's never actually crossed my mind. Probably because of this crap.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> Once I was working at a video store, and I had just started dating someone, and some customer asked me straight out if I wanted to go get a drink with him. He was creepy, so I wasn't even flattered.


I've often wondered what makes a guy 'creepy'. Does it have to do with looks? Intensity? Quietness? What exactly?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

ate16am said:


> Regarding being honked at....why do men think this is flattering to women?? Are there any women out there who actually like being honked at?


This reminded me of standup Jerry Seinfeld did. I couldn't find the audio, but the transcript goes like this:



Jerry Seinfeld said:


> I swear, I have absolutely no idea what women are thinking. I don't get it, okay? I&#8230; I&#8230; I admit, I, I'm not getting the signals. I am not getting it! Women, they're so subtle&#8230; everything they do is subtle. Men are not subtle, we are obvious. Women know what men want, men know what men want, what do we want? We want women, that's it! It's the only thing we know for sure, it really is. We want women. How do we get them? Oh, we don't know 'bout that, we don't know. The next step after that we have no idea.
> 
> *This is why you see men honking car-horns, yelling from construction sites. These are the best ideas we've had so far. The car-horn honk, is that a beauty? Have you seen men doing this? What is this? The man is in the car, the woman walks by the front of the car, he honks. E-eeehh, eehhh, eehhh! This man is out of ideas. How does it&#8230;? E-e-e-eeeehhhh!
> 
> ...


Anywho, concerning the car honk, the closest I've come is a group of guys from my school driving by in a truck blowing an airhorn in my ear as I was walking alongside of the road. Seeing as I myself am a male, I doubt this was a come on.

I don't think girls notice me that much anymore. I used to get more attention from them (my sophomore year), but this year, I don't think I did. It kind of makes me wonder what's different this year from last year? Maybe my manner has changed sense then; maybe I used to project a more confident aura.. :stu


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

honking is stupid, my bro does it its like he feels the urge to tell a girl that shes hot so he honks, lame and wussyish :lol


----------



## ~*~Shine~*~ (Jan 31, 2006)

Never really been hit on. Which is fine with me, because all I would do is get red and stammer I'm sure.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

Zephyr said:


> I've often wondered what makes a guy 'creepy'. Does it have to do with looks? Intensity? Quietness? What exactly?


Lots of things, but mainly poor hygiene.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

It's really strange now being hit on at work...not by coworkers, mind you, but by guys I'm talking to on the phone. I can't even see them, but they'll say things like, "you sound hot." Er, yeah, whatever. What's next, you're gonna ask me to dinner? :lol


----------



## allalone9863 (May 25, 2006)

Ok so I thought I didn't but then last night in the movie theatre this guy was apparently hitting on me (according to my friends). I had no idea getting "hit on" was just getting attention more or less. I guess I'm just way too oblivious...


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

green and lonely said:


> It's really strange now being hit on at work...not by coworkers, mind you, but by guys I'm talking to on the phone. I can't even see them, but they'll say things like, "you sound hot." Er, yeah, whatever. What's next, you're gonna ask me to dinner? :lol


I love phone-flirting.  but I've never told anyone that they sounded hot. :um 
I still remember talking to some girl over 5 years ago who worked in a bank. There was something about her voice and the way we talked.. 
It's been awhile since I've had a job where I talk on the phone though. 

I also remember talking to a girl from the phone company a few months ago.. as the convo went on, she kinda talked a little faster, and I can't quite explain it, but it was as if she was nervous talking to me. maybe she liked my voice..? :con it reminded of a time at a bar where I was trying to get a drink and had to tap a girl to get her to move over. She thought I was trying to pick her up, cuz she turned around and smiled, and had a semi-nervous "Hiii".. she was definitely interested. I had a gf at the time though.

anyway, now I'm much too suspicious/paranoid to recognize actual flirting. Not that I ever go out and mingle anyway. 
:hide


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 25, 2005)

In class a while ago, this girl who i thought was incredibly gorgeous said something to me. I smiled and laughed at her comment, i think. And on another occassion she sat down in the exact same spot next to me and did the same thing. When class was done I asked her a few questions about class, and i smiled. I got real flustered and nervous the entire time in class. That was the best I could do.

I guess she was just trying to be nice or one of those friendly people, and not hitting on me. :dead


----------



## ate16am (Dec 23, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> I've often wondered what makes a guy 'creepy'. Does it have to do with looks? Intensity? Quietness? What exactly?


It's usually just a vibe I get. Other things that I would consider creepy: too-long eye contact, licking of lips, openly staring at some part of my body, making sexual comments, etc.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> weatherman said:
> 
> 
> > No one has ever had any real interest in me but I did have a girl once fake interest in me. I was sitting alone during lunch and she and her friend got the brilliant idea that it would be fun to tease me. They came over and sat next to me and, well, I will spare you the details but I eventually got up and walked away. Of course they both broke out in laughter as soon as I did. Oh I hate people.
> ...


that happened to me in 9th grade. I responded by giving her the finger and telling her to f off. then she threw a marker at me.

too bad. She was really pretty and matured really well by senior year. If I could go back I would've handled it much differently...


----------

